# Ur 44 or ur 242



## Trombking (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi,
yesterday my Focusrite Forte died in the middle of a project so I had to switch to my Steinberg UR 22 which I normally use with my laptop template. I liked the sound and handling of my Forte but the latency was a problem in bigger projects. The UR 22 is a great little interface with better latency than the Forte and nice sound too. But I don't want to use the UR 22 as my main interface because the UR 22 and to a greater degree the Forte struggeled with bigger projects like the one I'm still working on.
Everybody is recommending the Babyface but at the moment I can't afford it. Because basically I'm happy with my UR 22 I thought about the Steinberg UR 44 or the new UR 242. Are there any differences to the UR 22 apart from more in-and outputs? Do they offer lower latencies than the UR 22 and do they share the same drivers? If not are there any alternatives you can recommend?


----------



## Noam Guterman (Oct 24, 2015)

There are a few differences, but latency is not one of them.
I'd say if you're happy with the UR22 and not looking for more connections or functions, stick with it


----------



## The Darris (Oct 24, 2015)

UR824. The UR22 is great for simple, entry level stuff but it isn't a grounded interface so there is a high chance for a very audible noise in live recordings. For me it was a pulsing low end wobble that made it impossible to record anything serious. I upgraded to the UR824 and it is superb. I have no idea about the UR242 but the UR series drivers are top notch for Cubase work. As far as differences go, I got a few msecs better latency with the 824 than the 22. Other than that, the only biggest difference is the dspmix app which has been great for my screencasting videos.


----------

